# which eyeshadows have you used up??



## alt629 (May 18, 2005)

which e/s's have you gone through entirely?  just curious.  i think the only two in several years that i've completely used up have been satin taupe and carbon.


----------



## moonrevel (May 18, 2005)

Ahh, I've only ever gone through Electra.  I love that color.


----------



## Alison (May 18, 2005)

The only one that I have used up so far is vex.


----------



## godiva (May 18, 2005)

Only Vex & Patina!


----------



## roxybc (May 18, 2005)

Satin Taupe was my first ever MAC shadow that I got pob in about 1999 or 2000.  I haven't even used it all up yet, but the bottom is used up.


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2005)

none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but im nearly at the bottom of Swish? yay!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 18, 2005)

the first e/s I used up was Mulch, then swish and pink freeze.


----------



## user2 (May 18, 2005)

I'm working on Amber Lights right now


----------



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

gleam, I have my second pan now. and sprout is also ready for replacement


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 18, 2005)

I have gone through one whole pan of shroom and I am on my 2nd. Honey Lust and Gleam are also getting low.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 18, 2005)

I am almost finished with Omega. I also finished a limited edition large eyeshadow called Quicktone, I think. It had a number on it. I bought two back ups, but I'm afraid to use them!


----------



## melozburngr (May 18, 2005)

well since Ive only been using mac since jan, I havent used any up, but my woodwinked has a GINORMOUS dip in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my favorite color..


----------



## jeanna (May 18, 2005)

I go through Shroom like there's no tomorrow! I use it almost everyday
(but then again I also use my own makeup when I do makeovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Oonie (May 18, 2005)

Humid is the only one I have that is close to being used up.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 18, 2005)

Nylon,... I am almost out of it. Great highlighter and inner eye shimmer.


----------



## hellokitty (May 18, 2005)

Never ,but I think I need to work on it


----------



## jaminkel (May 18, 2005)

I have almost, like I can see the pan in every place but one, in Swish.


----------



## Shawna (May 18, 2005)

Vex is the only one I have ever gone through.  However, I bought crystal in January or February of this year and it has a huge dent in it.  I use it quite a bit.


----------



## pinkfeet (May 18, 2005)

Heavenly Bliss, Shroom ( several of those!), Vex, Espresso, Pink Freeze and Bliss ( sigh, bye Bliss!).


----------



## devilzwind (May 18, 2005)

NONE! sigh...


----------



## rouquinne (May 18, 2005)

Shroom
Mulch
Naked Lunch
Jest


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 18, 2005)

hmmm i guess swish,shroom and patina..ahh i love patina!


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (May 18, 2005)

shroom...im on my third one now =]


----------



## Demosthenes (May 18, 2005)

I haven't used anything up entirely, but Naked Lunch is the first one to hit pan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's kinda exciting.  I have a replacement already, but I am trying to see how much longer it will last.


----------



## HotPink (May 18, 2005)

Vex and Nylon


----------



## Celina (May 19, 2005)

Satin Taupe, Shroom, Phloof!, and Print


----------



## askewchick (May 19, 2005)

Ricepaper (many times), Vex and Patina.


----------



## cpohrer (May 19, 2005)

Orb and Nylon.


----------



## solardame (May 19, 2005)

None so far, but I have a feeling Gorgeous Gold will be the first to go. It's sheer on me so I have to really pack it on.


----------



## CaramelKiss (May 19, 2005)

I'm almost finished with Texture

It's Probably because it so close to my complexion and I use it when I want a natural look which is almost always


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 20, 2005)

None but Sumptuos Olive is on it's way out.


----------



## Cedar (May 20, 2005)

Right now, just Orb, but I think Paradisco's next.  It's the color I wear when I don't know what to wear.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 21, 2005)

ive gone thru afew...

MAC
Unreally Blue ( i thank god had extras! )
Au Contraire ( its gorgeous on us brunettes )
Vapour ( best h/l ever )
Swish ( ive been thru 2 allready )
Trax  ( when i worked at this club thats all i would wear because it went well with the surroundings )

URBAN DECAY
Midnight Cowgirl (most beautiful non MAC e/s out there)
Shattered ( mix this with aquadisaic and you get a parrot offspring )


----------



## Niclyf (May 21, 2005)

Used up?  What's that .. The only one I've hit pan on is Electra .. because it broke in my palette :\


----------



## midnightlouise (May 21, 2005)

None yet,  but I'm betting Naked Lunch will be the first one.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (May 21, 2005)

I've used up Jest 2x and I've hit the pan on my 3rd one and I've used up Crystal.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 21, 2005)

my blush in prism you can see the bottom but I still can get a good year out of it I think, since Im now using nars orgasm too.


----------



## magenta (May 22, 2005)

none yet, but my aqaudisiac is well on it's way. i use that with EVERYTHING, lol. i love that my "go with everything" colour is turquoise...


----------



## selina (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hellokitty* 
_Never ,but I think I need to work on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol agreed -- same here!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 22, 2005)

I've gone through 2 Parrots, 2 Bitters, an Electric Eel and a Sushi Flower.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

I've only managed to finish Brule and Cork so far.


----------



## Dia (Sep 5, 2005)

Hepcat and Carbon are the only 2 I can think of atm.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I've used up satin taupe, phloof, patina and bronze


----------



## Dawn (Sep 5, 2005)

So far... only Nylon, but I am getting close on a few others!  Dawn


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 5, 2005)

ooh i just went thru Swish, Pink Freeze and Orange Tangent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i got backups! 

so add that to my little list


----------



## mymymai (Sep 5, 2005)

Glitz, Folie, and White Frost


----------



## MrsWaves (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm.. none yet, but I use Vanilla like it's going out of style. haha. I bought it in Feb & use it 4x a week or more.  I'm actually surprised it's not used up yet!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 5, 2005)

Just Nylon that I have had to replace but i have some serious dippage in a few.


----------



## joytheobscure (Sep 5, 2005)

Nylon has been used frequently, so has goldbit


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 5, 2005)

Brule 2x.  It is pretty close to my skin tone so I use it to even the color on my eyes if I am not wearing a lot of makeup


----------



## piika (Sep 5, 2005)

Vanilla. Not very exciting but it's my highlighter.


----------



## User20 (Sep 5, 2005)

None yet, but I'm very close on Sweet Lust and Goldmine


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 5, 2005)

I guess I must apply my e/s like a fiend because I've only been into MAC for like... 3 years and I've used up:

Jest
Shroom
Idol Eyes
Gleam
Bronze
Brule
Honesty
Crystal
Vex

.... and I think that's it. Funnily enough, I only re-purchased Jest and Bronze. Although I used the other ones alot, I just didn't miss them. Or I started to get into brighter colors lol.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 5, 2005)

None, I guess I should stop buying and use some of mine up.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Sep 6, 2005)

Vex & Seedy Pearl for MAC and then Sin for UD


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 6, 2005)

I've used up Era.  And for the first time everI'm going to run out of:

Swish
Goldmine
Amberlights

ALL AT ONCE!!!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 6, 2005)

I've gone through several "Patina's".  That's my favorite of all time!!!  I'm almost done with my Sushi Flower.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 6, 2005)

Shroom.. that's all. The few I have are still pretty full.


----------

